# Unterbesetzung an Fischen?



## Lucy2412 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wir hatten vor 5 Wochen mit einer Besetzung von 3 Sarasa im Teich gestartet. Letzte Woche Montag ist uns ja leider trotz vieler Bemühungen einer gestorben. 
Die anderen Beiden haben wir die Woche über beobachtet und uns sind keinerlei Erkrankungen aufgefallen.
Auch der befüchrtete Nitratwert ist zu unserer Überraschung niedriger als wir die ganze Zeit befürchtet hatten. Der Test über den Teststreifen von Tetra Pond zeigt einen NO3 Wert von fast 100 mg/l an und der Tröpfchentest von Tetra nur 25 mg/l. Haben die Test´s je 3 Mal wiederholt um sicher zu gehen, weil wir es gar nicht glauben konnten.

Nun ja, seit die Beiden nun zu zweit im Teich sind haben die sich verändert. Sie waren eigentlich schon ein wenig zutraulich gewesen und kamen zum füttern, wenn ich am Teichrand stand. Das dauerte zwar immer so ein paar Minuten aber danach waren sie nicht mehr zu halten und haben mir Vorliebe ihre Sticks verputzt.

Seit wir nun den einen Kameraden tot aus dem Teich gefischt haben, sind sie wieder recht scheu. Ist das normal? Fühlen sich die Beiden vielleicht ein wenig alleine im großen Teich?

Wir wollen unseren Teich im nächsten Jahr noch einmal verändern. Die Tiefwasserzone soll noch ein ganzes Stück vergrößert werden. Da möchten wir auch nicht so vielen Fischen den Stress mit dem Quarantänebecken hin und wieder zurück in den Teich zumuten.

Nun stellt sich für uns die Frage ob sich die Beiden zu zweit im Teich wohl fühlen oder wir vielleicht doch noch 1 oder 2 Fische dazu setzten sollten, damit es ihnen gut geht.

Lg Annette


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Hallo Anette,
Fische sind Schwarmtiere , also solltest Du auf mindestens 5 kommen !


----------



## Lucy2412 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Da fühlen sich die beiden also doch alleine? Jedenfalls haben wir auch das Gefühl, aber manchmal interpretiert man ja auch immer Sachen hinein

Hatten nur wenig Angst wegen der Vermehrung, und wohin dann mit den ganzen Jungfischen. Haben schon öfters im Forum lesen können, das __ Sonnenbarsche sich gerne dieses Problem annehmen, aber so im Handel habe ich noch keine Sonnenbarsche finden können. Haben da jetzt auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.

Nach unseren Umbau im nächsten Jahr planen wir einen zusätzlichen Teichbesatz mit 2 -3 Kois. Verputzen die auch den Goldfischnachwuchs oder sollten wir dafür lieber doch noch einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen. 

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Hallo, Anette
bei mir gab es wieder mal vor 1 Woche Koi - Nachwuchs, Millionen von Eiern ! Seit diesem Tag füttere ich meine fische nicht mehr, die ernähren sich jetzt von ihrem eigenen Nachwuchs. Und : ES BRICHT MIR NICHT DAS HERZ " Genauso eine natürliche Auslese ist es dann auch,wenn die kleinen Fische da sind,sie dienen als Futter. Im nächsten frühjahr wird dann verschenkt, was noch übrig geblieben ist.


----------



## Mops (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Hm, 

also wir haben zwei Goldi´s und einen Shubi, allerdings __ glucken die auch nicht die ganze Zeit zusammen, sondern verteilen sich durch den ganzen Teich. Warum sollten es am besten 5 sein?


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass Goldfische mindest zu 5./6. sein sollten. Sind ja bekanntlich Schwarmfische und z.B. meine (12) Goldis schwimmen immer zusammen im Schwarm, obwohl ich nur einen kleinen Teich hab. Ich denke, durch die Mehrzahl fühlen sie sich wohler und villeicht auch sicherer.

LG


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

hallo zusammen!

auch ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die fische am liebsten im schwarm aufhalten, und zwar alle bewohner gemeinsam, egal ob __ rotfeder, __ goldfisch oder orfen, sie halten sich jeweils an die nächste bekannte __ nase im teich. mit ausnahme natürlich, wenn einer mal was interessantes entdeckt hat, da gibts auch alleingänge. da sie sehr gesellig sind, genießen sie meiner meinung nach auch die gegenwart der anderen (so siehts zumindest von oben aus) und würden sich einzeln sicher etwas einsam fühlen...
lg ina


----------



## Lucy2412 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Ich habe heute 2 neue Sarasa Goldfische in den Teich gesetzt. Das war so hübsch anzusehen, wie meine Beiden die Neuankömmlinge begrüßt haben,sie sind regelrecht aufgeblüht. Da haben wir erst einmal gesehen, wie groß sie in den 4 Wochen geworden sind, das fällt einen so gar nicht auf.

Auch fand ich es sehr schön das unsere Neuankömmlinge bereits nach 20 min. im Teich, die angebotenen Sticks gierig gefressen haben. 
Bei den ersten drei habe ich 10 Tage gebraucht bis sie soweit waren und ihre Scheu überwunden haben. Auch sonst sind die neuen nicht wiklich scheu, liegt vielleicht am neuen Teamwork der vier.

Mehr Fische sollen es aber dieses Jahr definitiv nicht werden, hoffe das sie nicht bis 5 zählen können  und merken das sie nur zu viert im Teich sind. Ich denke aber auch das Fische im Schwarm gehalten werden sollten, hab ja gemerkt wie happy meinen Goldis über den Zuwachs waren.

Allerding waren wir zeitgleich geschockt, wie schlecht es manchen Fischen beim Händler geht. Wir haben diesmal vor dem Kauf die Fische ausgiebig beobachtet und geschaut ob sie gesund sind. Manche Fische hatten ausgefranzte Flossen( einem fehlte schon die Hälfte der Hinterflosse), Verpilzungen, gelbe großflächige Verkrustungen auf den Schuppen oder stark gerötete Kiemendeckel.

Bei unseren beiden Neuen konnten wir nichts Auffälliges feststellen und hoffen das sie gesund sind, aber traurig finde ich es schon das solche Fische weiterhin einfach so zum Kauf angeboten werden, anstatt sie auszusondern und sie zu behandeln. Ist dem Händler wahrscheinlich zu teuer. Für uns steht jedenfalls fest, das es die letzten beiden Fische waren die wir dort gekauft haben.

Lg Annette


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Hallo Annette,

der Kauf lief dann ja fast schon unter der Rubrik "Rettungsaktion". Ich persönlich hätte es nach der Beschreibung zwar lieber gelassen, weil mir das Risiko, etwas einzuschleppen, zu groß gewesen wäre, aber ich wünsche Dir, dass es die beiden glücklichen danken, indem sie gesund und munter bleiben und Dir viel Freude machen 

Tja - und die übrig gebliebenen? Wenn sie nicht schon im Verkaufsbecken versterben, was wohl wahrscheinlich ist...eins ist sicher: wenn der Händler sie rausfischt, dann bestimmt nicht, um sie zu behandeln


----------



## Lucy2412 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Tja - und die übrig gebliebenen? Wenn sie nicht schon im Verkaufsbecken versterben, was wohl wahrscheinlich ist...eins ist sicher: wenn der Händler sie rausfischt, dann bestimmt nicht, um sie zu behandeln



Ja, da hast du wohl Recht, das finde ich auch sehr traurig und vor allem bei einen so großen bekannten Fachgroßhandel (Namen will ich hier mal lieber keinen nennen nicht das es da noch Ärger gibt). Man hat es auf den ersten Blick auch gar nicht gesehen, aber wenn man genau hinschaut, dann sieht man wie schlecht es manchen Fischen dort wirklich geht .


----------



## ONYX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Hmmmmmmmmm... also ein gutes Fachgeschäft kann das ja net sein, hört sich eher nach Baumarkt an. Allerdings freue ich mich für deine Fische, dass sie nun 2 Neue zum spielen haben. Bei deiner Teichgröße wären insgesamt 10 Goldis kein Problem, aber villeicht regelt sich das ja nun von alleine 

LG


----------



## Tomke (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Hallo,
ich habe bei uns im H...baumarkt das Erlebnis gehabt, daß die die Fische gar nicht verkauft haben (kein Schild dran und auch bei großem Interesse nicht nachgegeben), weil der Neuzugang so schlapp war und an der Oberfläche nach Luft geschnappt hat. Zuerst dachte ich, na klasse, Baumarkt, kleine Becken, da werden die Wasserwerte wohl im A... sein. 
Aber auf Nachfrage stellte sich dann raus, daß sie gerade in Behandlung sind und frühestens in einer Woche zu verkaufen. Na, ist doch mal beruhigend, oder? 


LG
Heike


----------



## ONYX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Das war bei uns im H**a Baumarkt auch so, Quarantäne-Becken


----------



## Tomke (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Ja, aber ich seh bei Händlern nur solche oder ähnliche Becken, teils auch noch ohne Schwimmpflanzen, wo sich die Fischlis wenigsten etwas verstecken können und nicht nur Plastik sehen.. Weiß jemand, wie lange Fische da so durchschnittlich drin sind?? Würde mich mal brennend interessieren!

Gruß, Heike


----------



## Lucy2412 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*



ONYX schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmm... also ein gutes Fachgeschäft kann das ja net sein, hört sich eher nach Baumarkt an. Allerdings freue ich mich für deine Fische, dass sie nun 2 Neue zum spielen haben. Bei deiner Teichgröße wären insgesamt 10 Goldis kein Problem, aber villeicht regelt sich das ja nun von alleine
> 
> LG



Davon gehen wir mal aus 

Nein es war kein Baumarkt sondern ein Gartencenter und Zoohandlung Kl** 

Lg Annette

Noch ein Foto meiner kleinen verfressenen Meutelol die Jüngsten schwimmen vorraus.


----------



## ONYX (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Schöne Fische. Besonders der orange-gefleckte Shubunkin


----------



## Tomke (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Ja, wirklich hübsche Fische!

LG,
Heike


----------



## Lucy2412 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Danke , na so ganz kenn ich mich da nicht aus ob Sarasa oder __ Shubunkin aber eines bin ich mir ganz sicher...es sind Goldfische

Lg Annette


----------



## Pammler (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Nachdem von meinen 4 Goldfischen, die ich im Juli eingestezt hatte (Geburtstagsgeschenk meiner Mutter, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte) nur einer übrig geblieben ist (die anderen sind schon nach kurzer zeit spurlos verschwunden), habe ich jetzt 2 dazugekauft. Oft dachte ich es wäre garkeiner mehr drin, weil ich den Fisch nur sehr sehr selten sah. Von den 3en sehe ich jetzt min 2 nach 15 Min. und dem "Älteren" geht es jetzt auch besser, er schwimmt jetzt mit den anderen zusammen rum. Der hatte wohl allein zuviel Angst.

Brauche ich jetzt nochmal 2 Stck?

da ist einer der Neuen:


----------



## Lucy2412 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Als meine noch zu zweit waren, bewegten sie sich auch scheu und ängstlich im Teich. Jetzt zu viert fühlen sie sich pudelwohl und sind sehr zutraulich geworden, so nach dem Motto gemeinsam sind wir stark.

Würde Dir daher auf jeden Fall zu 4 Goldfische im Teich raten.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Pammler (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Jetzt sind es 5, 3 orange, ein gelber und ein weiß schwarz gefleckter.


----------



## Pammler (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Habe mal nach einem Foto von dem gefleckten gesucht und nix richtiges gefunden. Hat bei 6cm im Zoofachgeschäft 1,-€ gekostet. Ist das vielleicht ein Schubunkin? Meiner hat aber wohl nix rotes dran. Ich muß mal sehen ob ich ihn fotografieren kann.


----------



## Lucy2412 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Wie haben den beide Fische auf den Zuwachs reagiert? Verhalten sie sich immer noch so scheu?

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Pammler (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Ist wie 69, jeder mit jedem 

Sie schwimmen munter umher, in verschiedenen Kombinationen.


----------



## Pammler (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unterbesetzung an Fischen?*

Ich muß sagen, den Fischen geht es gut. Ich bin froh jetzt 5 zuhaben. Sie sind immer sichtbar und ich schaue ihnen gerne zu. Füttern brauche ich nicht, die haben schon gut zugenommen. Der 5. ist ein Schubunkin.


----------

